# Rack de cajuela o de tirón? vale la pena?



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados todos, 

Espero que se encuentren muy bien. Les quiero preguntar sobre sus experiencias en materia del rack que usan para trasladar sus bicis.

Por varios años usé el rack de techo en un Bora que tenía en aquel entonces. Estos racks, además de verse chingones (no era el Thule sino otro que tenía una forma muy chingona), son super prácticos... hasta que le di en la madre a la bici en un estacionamiento de un centro comercial ja ja. Afortunadamente a la bici (Ibis) no le pasó nada y sólo le hizo un pequeño hoyo a la cajuela del coche, que fue muy fácil reparar en la agencia. 

Después, me compré una Jeep Patriot y compré un rack de cajuela, que quedaba espectacular porque la defensa trasera tenía una plataforma donde descansaba perfecto el rack, así el peso no lo sostenía ni el medallón (me prestan) ni la lámina donde se engancha con los sujetadores superiores. Y fui feliz con esa camioneta 3 años. 

Después he usado ese rack en mi coche sedan pero no me encantaba porque aunque le ponía protecciones a las gomas, aún así se raya un poco la pintura. 

Y ahora tengo una camioneta GMC Terrain que desgraciadamente la cajuela no tiene plataforma, así que he puesto el rack de cajuela pero todo el peso lo sostiene la lámina de arriba donde entran los ganchos sujetadores. Ahora bien, la camioneta ya tiene instalado de agencia el tirón así que he estado pensando en comprar un rack de tirón con plataforma Thule XT2 Pro o algo así se llama, pero por 15 mil pesos, no sé si valga la pena o de plano seguir con el de cajuela que tengo. 

Ustedes qué opinan?

saludos a todos y felices fiestas. 

Marco


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Va mi opinión , que no es recomendación.

Respecto a los racks para bici hay un sinnúmero de cuestiones a analizar como tipo de auto o camioneta, tipo de bici , frecuencia de uso , distancia y condiciones del camino o carretera , número de bicis a transportar , seguridad, fiabilidad y el gusto personal del ciclista.

Cada tipo de rack tiene sus ventajas y/o desventajas , uno perfecto me parece que no existe de tal forma que habría que buscar el que mejor se adapte a cada uno de nosotros .

El rack de techo es muy práctico, nos permite aprovechar un espacio del vehículo que no se ocupa y no interfiere para nada bueno, a no ser un paso demasiado bajo en cocheras o estacionamientos , los de nivel muy bueno son muy atractivos para los amantes de lo ajeno sobre todo si se deja el auto en la calle cuando no trae bici , y cuando trae bici pues "pior tantito..."

El de cajuela es fácil de poner y quitar , había unos muy buenos los Saris , no se si todavía existan , eran buenísimos para dos o tres bicis , pero no maltrataban el auto y tampoco las bicis , yo muchos años use uno de esos y muy buenos.

Los Hitch mount bike racks realmente nunca me han llamado la atención y tampoco me he puesto a analizar alguno con la idea de comprar uno , algunos se ven espectaculares y deben ser , pero yo no podría acostumbrarme a traer algo que sobresalga 1 metro por detroit de mi camioneta .

También hay que tomar en cuenta que en los recorridos desde la ciudad y hacía la ciudad de los lugares para rodar los cacomixtles están a la expectativa y nada mas echando lente que bici se lleva ya sea en el rack de techo o cajuela y si la bici es buena o no tan buena es manjar para los cacos y si después de la rodada se detiene uno en el " otzo" para comprar un " geitoreit " pues ahí te bajan la bici y hasta el auto .

Por eso y muchas cosas mas... de unos años atrás y hasta la fecha yo guardo la bici en la cajuela del auto o de mi suv , en ambos cabe perfectamente , en el auto le puedo quitar las dos ruedas y cabe en la cajuela o bien doblo el respaldo , quito la rueda delantera y la meto muy bien , en la suv es más fácil cabe mucho mejor .

En la cajuela de la Terrain no debes tener ningún problema para guardar la bike .

Saludos..


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola Luis, gracias por tus comentarios. Aunque me parece buena idea meterla en la camioneta porque sí cabe, por el momento todo el interior de la camineta esta secuestrado por mi hija bebe ja ja 
Además tengo la mala experiencia que una vez que metí la bici, ensucié todo el interior ja ja, así que por el momento no es opción.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Finalmente, vi otra marca de rocks que se llama Kuan o Kuel o algo así y están más padres que los Thule pero aún más caros! no manches 17-19 por un rack, es una lanota no?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Finalmente, vi otra marca de rocks que se llama Kuan o Kuel o algo así y están más padres que los Thule pero aún más caros! no manches 17-19 por un rack, es una lanota no?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho Marco, intenta conseguir un Saris Bone , seguro que hay uno que se adapte a tus necesidades .
Bike Racks | Saris


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ok muchas gracias Luis. saludos


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

El "problema" con ese tipo de racas es que las bicis sin montas mas de una se golpean y rallan bastante. Para una solo bici son utiles, bastante facil de poner y quitar. Yo eventualmente años llegue a la kuat, pero esta es para todo la vida.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

moab63 said:


> El "problema" con ese tipo de racas es que las bicis sin montas mas de una se golpean y rallan bastante.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> A mi lo que mas me molesta es cuando se rayan el shock o el fork en la parte donde viene el acabado Kashima .


----------

